# Ready for archery hunt?!



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I know I've posted this before. Sorry to post it again...but I'm sitting here in my office thinking about Saturday. Last year was just so dang much fun! I know that this year will not live up to last year, but I'm looking forward to getting out and creating some new memories. Who knows? Maybe this will be the most memorable yet? It could happen....


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for posting. It gives me chills just thinking about it. I don't have any limited tags but I'm beyond excited for the season to start. I've got my dedicated tag, it's my first year of that and my goal is to take a deer with my bow. Not worried about taking a giant, if it's got antlers and I'm in range, I'm letting an arrow go. Hoping to kill my first elk with a bow this year too. Should be an awesome year.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome video. The archery hunt for me is a little different this year. Instead of packing in 6 miles and hunting out of a backpack for 4 days, I'm going to be taking my 7 year old son with me.

He was decked out in full camo walking around with his backpack on last night after dinner. The next two days might go slower for him than they are for me!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Kwalk3 said:


> Instead of packing in 6 miles and hunting out of a backpack for 4 days, I'm going to be taking my 7 year old son with me.


That's the way to do it! Be patient and bring lots of snacks. ;-)


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm ready! I'm not going out on the opener though and I won't make it out until the second weekend. I've got the last 9 days of the hunt off to really give the elk a go!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My grandson has his first archery tag this year and is going with me. He is all excited. We have been shooting together and watching the trail cams. He is 15. Should be fun.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

brisket said:


> That's the way to do it! Be patient and bring lots of snacks. ;-)


You'll never catch me without plenty of snacks in my pack, even when he's not with me! But yes, I'll have plenty of snacks! Working on the patience part, but excited he gets to join me.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Regarding hunting with family, it's my wife's first hunt ever (archery), and both my kids first hunt ever (rifle). 

My wife's tag may or may not be at my house by tomorrow. Either way, it's possible they'll all tag along with me into the woods for the elk opener. 

I've never hunted with 3 others at one time, let alone never with 2 kids at one time in dark timber. I'm not sure how it's going to shake out having 3 others with me trying to stalk through the woods undetected. I don't think still hunting would be a very viable tactic. I'm thinking my best bet might be to go to a good spot, make a blind with some branches, and sit as long as the kids can handle it.

Thoughts?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you, your wife, and two kids will sound just like a group of elk!

I say go for a hike and see what you see. Elk are noisy -- it isn't uncommon to be stumbling through the timber only to find yourself suddenly surrounded by a group of elk.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

I would load up all my kids (3 daughters and 1 son) and take them along. Usually just turned into a road trip. No kill ever occurred but there are good memories. Started taking my son regularly with me when he was 8. Your hunting style will change drastically because of the extra feet. He struggled to keep up with me as we would walk, but he was a trooper. We are heading out early Saturday morning for this years hunt. He is now married and his oldest is a 17 years old girl... he is 42. Hard to believe we have been hunting together for 34 years. Now I struggle to keep up with him. Things change. Can you make it work?.... probably not, but if you focus on the experience and not the kill, it will be a grand adventure.:smile:


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I should have them practice their calling more! We could sound like a nice small cow group while walking around


----------



## AndrewW (Aug 26, 2013)

I think it’s awesome to take the kiddos into the woods. They need some good old fashioned fun. Last year I gave my 3 and 5 year old boys external reed calls and let them blow till their hearts were content while we were hiking in on a trail. They had fun, and we even heard a few bugles but did not see any elk. This year they have both been practicing with me because they want to “see” the elk next time we go out. My 1 year old squeals back when I bugle outside, she almost sounds better than me😂


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

rtockstein said:


> I should have them practice their calling more! We could sound like a nice small cow group while walking around


We gave the kids and grand kids calls when they were about 4 or 5 to play with in camp. The grand kids are in their late teens, early 20's now and are elk whispers now. Never too early to let them start.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I unfortunately was only able to start "working" on them at the age of 10 and 12 because they're my step kids and I only started on elk myself last year. So they got their own first calls last December at the elk festival at hardware ranch. They did the calling competition and loved it!

While they really enjoyed it and are excited to hunt, they haven't really been practicing. I'll have them make some noise all day today to practice and then we'll see if they can call anything in this weekend 😁


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm not going to tell you to not have your kids play with their calls while out hiking....

....but I'd be a little careful. It's kind of a two-edged sword. Usually this early, calling is bad. We hold off on calling unless we bust up a group of elk, and they start making noise trying to gather back up. Otherwise, we just listen for them.

But with kids, you've got to let them blow the whistle a little bit...




If you really want to have some fun with calls, wait until the muzzleloader (deer) hunt starts. Then go out with the calls and let the kids bring some bulls in. They wont have any trouble bringing in some bulls -- they'd have a blast!


----------



## bam (Jul 29, 2020)

Spent opener in the Kamas unit looking for buck... had to come out midday sunday, but man, what a pretty place to lose yourself. We only saw one doe. Went with two brothers-in-law and got to know them pretty good. good times!


----------

